# Did anyone get full commercial insurance?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

How much does it cost? What exactly does it include/cover? 

I'm just trying to get an idea, you don't have to name any companies if that's against the forum rules.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> How much does it cost? What exactly does it include/cover?
> 
> I'm just trying to get an idea, you don't have to name any companies if that's against the forum rules.


It costs me ( we are a driver owned company) $6000.00 a year, per car. We have ( counting our suburban cabs) around 300 in our fleet.

My guess is it will cost you anywhere from 8K to 10K per year for 1 million in coverage.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

That's too expensive for me. I don't do enough driving to justify that cost. I just have 2-3 days a week that I could do taxi work. No wonder why Uber does things illegally. 
That's a lot of money to insure one car.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> That's too expensive for me. I don't do enough driving to justify that cost. I just have 2-3 days a week that I could do taxi work. No wonder why Uber does things illegally.
> That's a lot of money to insure one car.


Uber isn't doing anything illegal, the drivers (depending on the State you live) are.

Here in Oregon, no insurance company will write you a personal policy if you admit (to them) you're going to be using you car , part time or otherwise, for commercial purposes. That's why you read on this forum from other drivers, "Do not admit to using your car for rideshare." But like I said, each State us different.

We've tried to warn drivers that just because Uber says "All is OK," doesn't make it so. We've had 4 cabs hit by Uber drivers since April ( that's when they started in Portland). All 4 drivers got cancelled by their insurance company. We've had to eat the cost of repair and replacement. These 4 drivers won't be getting good deals on insurance for a very, VERY long time.

If Uber drivers want to play taxi driver, they best make sure their butt is covered with a commercial policy. No matter if it's a part time gig, or not.

Soon it will be a State law (here in Oregon). So no matter how much, or how little you "rideshare," you'll need a 24/7-365 $1 million policy...just like cabs, Towncar, or airport shuttle drivers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> That's too expensive for me. I don't do enough driving to justify that cost. I just have 2-3 days a week that I could do taxi work. No wonder why Uber does things illegally.
> That's a lot of money to insure one car.


It more a matter of doing what's right, avoiding fraud. Not having proper coverage keeps you tightly under Uber's thumb for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber X rates are a joke and we cannot afford commercial- its not feasible. Either take the risk or don't drive, Ive had brokers tell me that. I got a couple of quotes here, on the bare minimum which is 300k, and the cheapest broker wanted $1000 down and about 340 a mo. I do this on the weekends only- at .95 a mile, totally not realistic. We are supposed to get rideshare coverage where I live in 2016. We really don't need commercial, we need Rideshare/hybrid riders to be added to our policies. Two years now UBER has been in my state yet no damn affordable coverage for Uber drivers- it sucks. Be care ful out there and hope you don't need to file a claim. 1000's of UBER X drivers are in the same boat. You either take the risk or don't drive.


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> How much does it cost? What exactly does it include/cover?
> 
> I'm just trying to get an idea, you don't have to name any companies if that's against the forum rules.


I just got a farmers quote for rideshare it would be $3200 a year for my 2008 edge .. a little pricey .. i currently pay $800 yr. My agent said the insurance company doesn't really know how to price rideshare for Uber.... the difference between someone who drives one day versus 50 hours a week is a huge difference in liability.... I think this is going to be difficult for everyone to come up with a fair solution.


----------

